# Dog and Puppy Interactions



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am wondering if anyone can share their experience with me. What does appropriate behavior from a 19 month old dog look like when interacting with a puppy 8-15 weeks? 

The reason I ask is, Otto has been around a couple of different puppies lately and I've gotten a bit nervous with how he handles them. He has always had pretty odd behavior amongst other dogs when I compare his interactions with other dogs (including vizslas) that I know. 

For instance, when he is around my dad's bernese mtn dog, he cannot keep his face away from Angus's face - even though Angus shows his teeth, growls, barks, snarls ... Otto *never  * gives up (unless we are out on the trails, then they are fine).

With my aunt's two black labs, he licks their muzzles incessantly (especially the older one). I'm pretty sure I've read this is considered submissive behavior - and they don't seem to mind all that much but it's just bizarre, his tongue just doesn't stop. Eventually he flips over on his back and I get him up and move him away from them.

We recently had my friend's puppy with us and Otto was very gentle in the beginning of the weekend - letting the puppy nip him and just barely mouthing her or the air. However, by the end of the weekend, he grew very somber and went after her a few times, guarding resources (which we cleared the house of when this happened). He didn't really play with her anymore and just watched her out of the corner of his eye, or he let her cuddle with him but didn't seem thrilled (until she left!). 

Now, my grandfather has a new Labradoodle, she is about 14 weeks old. She is a very sweet girl (just like my friend's GSP). Both puppies are very mild mannered. He almost seems more interested in her and tries to engage her. When he was a puppy, he went after the older dogs, who usually just avoided him. Now, he has his butt in the air, eyes fixated on her, barking sometimes to get her attention. When they do play, he seems to get pretty rough and a little mouthy (which worries me). When it gets to be too much and I pull him away, he literally snaps at her. 

None of the other dogs (which are a couple years older than Otto) seem at all interested in her. I'm sorry this may be a terrible description, but if anyone has experience with dogs that are a similar age or maybe a video of what appropriate play looks like, that would be great! I want Otto to be able to play with the puppies (even if we have to wait until they are older), but I don't want him to cause them harm if he is in fact aggressive towards puppies.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We worried about how miles played with puppies too. Sometimes he would posture over them, and he barks at them and sometimes growls if they jump on him or bite his ears. Our breeder says its normal for a dog to correct a puppy and good for the puppy to learn appropriate social interactions. She said as long as miles doesn't bare his teeth, which he doesn't, they should be fine. Just yesterday we ran into a puppy golden retriever. The puppy was very exuberant and miles corrected him for jumping on him and licking his face. The owner was a little nervous so I just explained the interaction and within a minute they were running around playing. To me otto's behavioral sounds normal with the puppy.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you MilesMom!

Thanks for your input. Does Miles almost seek out the attention of puppies? To me, it almost seems like Otto is looking to get the puppy "going." I've read that dogs should have a sense that puppies are puppies that should get a "pass." It seems that Otto doesn't recognize this and wants to go at the puppy as he would another dog.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi OM,

I've found Gracie very sweet and tolerant around very small puppies (she did great when we visited a new litter of Vs a few weeks ago), but we have definitely not tested this for a whole weekend! 

Puppy license seems to expire around 5 months? After this age, Gracie seems ultra playful with male puppies -- play bowing, tumbling, wrestling -- and sometimes pretty bossy with female puppies. Are you noticing a gender difference?

Time for a MA V walk! 

v.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

When Miles was about 11 months I felt that he was going out of his way to seek out puppies and correct them. Now that he's 15 months and more confident in his transition from a puppy to an adult dog, he has stopped going out of his way and only corrects ones who approach him. Our old trainer used to use him during training to correct more exuberant hyper young dogs because he won't bite them and he was a good dog to teach them vs risking them getting bitten by a less tolerant dog. He has definitely gotten gentler with his corrections. Earlier on he would react until they rolled on their side and now he just gives a quick snap or bark. This is good because its less scary to the puppy owners. We wish we would have known more about dog behavior before getting miles. I think us being scared of older dogs correcting miles may have contributed to some of his fearful behavior. We will know better with puppy 2 this summer and I'm sure miles will correct him early on to break 'chase' from nipping/ biting/ jumping puppy behaviors that could get him into trouble.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

VictoriaW,

You know, I think it might have something to do with gender. Otto is so interested in all dogs' backsides, especially females! He sniffs the puppies so intensely first and then seeks them out. 

A MA wall would be most welcome!!  

Milesmom,

It does seem like he is purposely seeking them out to correct them. I feel that I was like you when Otto was a puppy - I as very nervous that he was going to get hurt. I also think it may have been difficult for most dogs to correct him because he was so fast. 

I'd love to see a video of normal play if anyone has one!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*OttosMama*, I'm sorry to read about Otto  Your story about the GSP puppy reminded me when we brought Pacsi home. The first day Sophie was interested in her and played REALLY rough with her. But the minute she realized Pacsi is not going away, she became very clingy and whiny and would body-slam her any given opportunity. I actually watched the few videos I took of them, when Pacsi first arrived, just yesterday. Sophie is just nuts! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t-0CyBXDyo
I have another video on my laptop where Sophie just knocks Pacsi to the ground every single time she's trying to get up. 
Maybe Otto is having "the only child" moment? ???


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Sophie is a wild woman! 

Thanks Suliko! 

We never had them outside off leash together. They did great on walks on leash and he was fine when she tried cuddling with him (sometimes he'd just move away). But he definitely started guarding resources. This made me very sad because I felt like he felt threatened by her :*( because she was taking his time, his people, and his toys. 

Since they were inside, I tried to not let them run around. Did Sophie use her mouth with Pacsi. This is what makes me nervous. Otto is very mouthy with both puppies. Or flips on his back and kicks them with his hind legs.

Also, lots of times he would try and roll over on her (GSP) completely. I'd have to tell him to get up or she squirmed away.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Suliko said:


> *OttosMama*, I'm sorry to read about Otto  Your story about the GSP puppy reminded me when we brought Pacsi home. The first day Sophie was interested in her and played REALLY rough with her. But the minute she realized Pacsi is not going away, she became very clingy and whiny and would body-slam her any given opportunity. I actually watched the few videos I took of them, when Pacsi first arrived, just yesterday. Sophie is just nuts!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t-0CyBXDyo
> I have another video on my laptop where Sophie just knocks Pacsi to the ground every single time she's trying to get up.
> Maybe Otto is having "the only child" moment? ???


Suliko - Sophie must be my Ruby's long lost twin....she is just as crazy. She plays with her V boyfriend Chase like that. She runs around him like a nut. Now that he is bigger than her, he can take her down if he can catch her.

I swear female Vs are just plain crazy and a lot of work!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> Did Sophie use her mouth with Pacsi. This is what makes me nervous. Otto is very mouthy with both puppies. Or flips on his back and kicks them with his hind legs.
> 
> Also, lots of times he would try and roll over on her (GSP) completely. I'd have to tell him to get up or she squirmed away.


Sounds very normal to me!  Sophie and Pacsi not only mouth, they pull each other's ears and bite their tails and legs. Sometimes Sophie has Half of Pacsi's head in her mouth. They pin each other to the ground, then get back up and go at it again. There was a recent video posted of two Vs wrestling recently. Mine do the same, except for they're little more feisty perhaps  Vs do play rough; however, other breeds might not undrstand the play style, especially the ear pulling :-[ As long as the puppies are not running away and hiding or hiding and whining from Otto, I think he's not harming them. Still if mine get too heated, one of them does a slight snap (could be Sophie or Pacsi) and they stop and take a break.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*RubyRoo*, that is too funny! ;D It would be fun to see them both run together! Pacsi has never been able to catch up to Sophie unless Sophie lets her. She'll too run circles around Pacsi and Pacsi just ends up standing there and waiting for Sophie to slow down so she can follow ;D Complete goofs!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My boy Cash turns into a puppy anytime he is around them. If they are tiny he can't seem to get enough of their smell. Then laying on the floor letting and them use him as a chew toy. He will take whatever punishment they dish out. When they hit 3-4 months old he loves to play the game catch me if you can. Looks a lot like the video Suliko posted. He only touches them with his nose then takes off. Once they hit the teenage stage he still loves to play with them, but will put up with less. 
High value objects are always put up when we have young teenage pups over and crates are closed. I'm bring an outsider into a pack of 3 on their own territory.
My girls will play with pups some, but tend to just ignore them more than anything else.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is June taking abuse from Lucy in their younger days.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My favorite Ruby and Chase picture. Chase was about 9 months here and we nicknamed him gator because of his big mouth. Ruby lets him beat up on her when wrestling.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Great pictures!

Thanks everyone for sharing. I come from a long line of "worry-warts."

It's good to know I can watch the puppy and gage from her what is acceptable. I wish I spoke dog :/


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I took another one today for you to see how silly they are when they wrestle. Two goofs  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD-y7LHiWhQ


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

HAHAHA that video was great! How do neither of your girls go after that diaper?! too funny!

Looks like their settling into the new place nicely


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Love how she sat on her head


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Suliko - you are blessed with 2 beautiful and rambunctious girls! They must be so much fun to watch.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*RubyRoo*, yes, it is very entertaining to watch them. The house seems always so lively....unless they're sleeping  I love how great they get along and keep each other company.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Suliko I can only hope our two boys play just as well when "Chase" arrives this summer!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

MilesMom, I am sure your boys will be great together! My two are soooo different yet they get along great!


----------

